# Map showing all Archery club in Ontario



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

North Bay is Right on the cusp of a 2 hour drive. If you don't stop to pee.....you can make it in 2H.

There is a great 3D shoot here in August called the Running Bear. it is put on by the North Bay Bowhunters and Archers. Great buch of guys. Restoule Archery Club also has a range, but I'm not sure if they have any shoots on the sched for this year as of yet. (Grawbarger is busy with 2 young ones and runs his own business). We also have 3D ranges at Jimbow's Archery Shop and Wilderness Archery.

Keep an ear to the ground as hear there is some expansion of the JimBow's archery shop that may have some new shooting opprotunities in the Spring....!!!!!

You should make a point of making it up for a shoot or two. It's a bit over the 2H mark...but the March Madness Shoot in Sudbury is really one of the best indoor shoots across the province. Gary from the Wolf's Den has been there......ask him and I'm sure he can fill you in.....

Good Luck....and if you're up...tap me on the shoulder and say hello!!!!!

Doupe


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

LAVr said:


> Good Day
> 
> Does anyone have a map showing all the different club in Ontario?
> I know I can check each name from the OAA book and look on the map
> ...


That's a great idea! It would be easy enough to do. If someone provided me with a list of clubs with their addresses I could geocode them and have them available to everyone in a Google Earth format. Simply 2x click on the file and it would add all the clubs to Google Earth as points. I am sure the OAA must have a list of clubs and addresses. If anyone can get ahold of it send it my way and i can take care of it.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

back of OAA BOOK HAS MAPS WHEN WE GET NEW BOOK ?????


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> That's a great idea! It would be easy enough to do. If someone provided me with a list of clubs with their addresses I could geocode them and have them available to everyone in a Google Earth format. Simply 2x click on the file and it would add all the clubs to Google Earth as points. I am sure the OAA must have a list of clubs and addresses. If anyone can get ahold of it send it my way and i can take care of it.


I talked to rdneckhillbilly about this so I didn't hijack this thread or his idea. I have a map about field archery courses across North America. http://www.mapservices.org/myguestmap/map/araz2114 

Well now Canada has a map for Archery Courses across Canada. It is an interactive map... meaning you can and need to add your courses on it. 

Here it is http://www.mapservices.org/myguestmap/map/archery

You can search your address at the top. Please put the name of the club and in the message box put what type of archery the offer. If you want to add a link or photo please feel free. 

I hope everyone enjoys... get everyone to add.

Chris


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

You da man Priester!!!!!!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

JDoupe said:


> You da man Priester!!!!!!


I just want this thing to keep growing so archers can help archers. I can't tell you how proud I am to be an archer!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Guys/Gals... please make sure you put what kind of archery your club offers in the message box.

example... 
NAME - The Archers of Caledon
MESSAGE - 3-D, Field, Indoors, Outdoor Target


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

Great idea! Good job!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Chris and I also talked about making this a sticky on the Canadian section so it does not get buried again. Ohhhh Pierre.....help us out here.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Thank you araz2114 (Chris) for the map link. Just stuck in the clubs that I am aware of and shoot in Eastern Ontario. 

Please guys, stick in your clubs to fill in the current gaps. Very easy to do.

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

How do you edit? Maybe I'm just not seeing it......


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I looked as well no go unless its hidden jd


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

There is a way....cause someone edited RAC.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Not sure about editing but I clicked on export to Google Earth thats way better not so jammed up now can see all the names at once. :thumbs_up


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Just type in the address, city or postal code and it will take you to that location. Try to use an address where you can to make the map more intelligent with exact locations. Once you do that it will prompt you to place a marker. Enter the information you want and submit. Or you can zoom into the map to the location of the club, click on the map in that location and enter the info. Easy as that. 
It's looking good so far. I just entered a few myself.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

RNHB,

What if I already put one down.....and now I want to change it to 3D in the MSG portion.....how do I do that?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I just checked the settings. I have the box "allow users to edit" but it only allows you to change them for 1 hour after you post it. 

If you need anything changed or deleted let me know as I can change it as the "owner" of the page. 

If you think it is too cluttered just "zoom" in and it un-clutters. I set it up to show all of Canada in the view. I sure hope the rest of the country posts up some clubs for those of us that may travel out of province. 

Chris Priester
[email protected]


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks to me like the Algoma Club in the Sault is in the wrong location, if you zoom in you're going to be swimming to each target.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

rsteep said:


> Looks to me like the Algoma Club in the Sault is in the wrong location, if you zoom in you're going to be swimming to each target.


Swimming would add a new level of difficulty to the course. LOL!!!
Should be okay now. Take a look and let me know. 
Thanks for the feedback. :thumbs_up


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks good, hard to shoot with water wings...:thumbs_up


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

...Says who? Moose camp this year...


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

JDoupe said:


> ...Says who? Moose camp this year...


That is friggin classic!!! Thanks for posting that J.


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Lmao great video Doupe!!!!:tongue:


----------

